
A Party Based on Digital Vote - colochef
https://medium.com/@colochef/a-party-based-on-digital-vote-a9930820fb60#.aujefvm0i
======
red_blobs
This sounds great, until the tyranny of the masses decides to accept something
terrible.

Pure Democracy doesn't work, as evident by the social mobs we now have on
Twitter and Facebook over half-truths, non-science, and rumors.

I certainly don't want important things decided this way.

~~~
dang
You've been using HN exclusively for political arguments, and you've made a
lot of accounts to do it with. Those things are abuses of HN, and we ban
people for doing them, so please don't do them anymore.

There are websites where fighting political battles is on topic, but HN is not
one. Here it's corrosive. Some amount of this is understandable as a spillover
effect, but it gets less legit the more it approaches single-purposeness. We
ban accounts that do this repeatedly, and it seems to me that yours have.
Please either use HN as intended or don't post here.

